# jaghobbies.com



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone ever bought something from this site? They have Dash chassis, and bodies cheap.. I bought 4 Dash cobra's, and a couple small parts for a total of $40 shipped.. haven't heard anything from them.. payment was by paypal..

http://www.jaghobbies.com/


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Always had great luck with Jags.

Chappy


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Never had a problem with them either. How long ago did you place the order?

Later The I have not found it unusual to hear nothing from online sellers until my stuff arrives Rockinator


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

It was over the weekend I made the order - am planning a larger order here tonight and wanted to see if anyone had ordered from them thanks guys!


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Always good service from them.....*

Shoot them an email


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

urnuts said:


> Shoot them an email


will do in the AM Thanks guys!


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

I have also placed many orders with JAG and have always been 100% satisfied with the service!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TeamMadMarsupial said:


> I have also placed many orders with JAG and have always been 100% satisfied with the service!


Ditto here, for about 5years of Jim's service :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

I live in Canada and have still had absolutely no problems in dealing with Jag. Great business!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

jag hobbies the best!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Jim Gase is good people.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

swingerguy340 said:


> Anyone ever bought something from this site? They have Dash chassis, and bodies cheap.. I bought 4 Dash cobra's, and a couple small parts for a total of $40 shipped.. haven't heard anything from them.. payment was by paypal..
> 
> http://www.jaghobbies.com/


did you try contacting Jim first before you posted here?

Dan


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I have done business with them two or three times, and haven't had an issue at all.


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

I bought stuff from JAG Hobbies recently and had no problems. In fact I bought two Dash T-Jets as well and they run pretty good.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

When you order from Jag Hobbies & pay thru paypal you won`t get a confirmation or receipt. You have to check your paypal account for payments sent, There you will find your itemized order & a tracking number if it was shipped. If there is a problem with the order you placed, Andrea or Jim will send you an email. Never had a problem with them, Good people! :thumbsup:


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

I actually got an email for 1 order this morning before I was going to send a message - I'm not worried - going to be a fun weekend for sure! - Get my used super international lot from ebay tomorrow, get the 4 AFX chassis on Friday, and this first Jag order Saturday!


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Rest easy......*

at most an isolated delay. you can be pretty sure if Jim G. got your money, you'll get your order. If you sent money for an "out-of-stock" item, that may be another issue however.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nope all was in stock at time of order It's all good now - I just googled the Dash Cobra bodies for AFX as all that is on eBay is Tjet bodies, and found his site and had never heard of it is all.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I got back into slots close to 15 years ago... JAG was one of the first online vendors I used. Always had good experiences. 

--rick


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have ordered from Jag several times. Always good service. I got on bad SG+ armature in a lot once and they promptly sent me out a replacement. I will order from them again.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I too ordered tons of tjet chassis from Jim about 10-12 years ago. 6 bucks each for standard, wild ones, lighted, truck or dune buggy/hot rod. 

Always pleased.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well I'm not to happy - ALL my stuff but one package was scheduled to be here Wednesday- Friday NOPE not one package.. I hate this! Over $300 worth of stuff- 4 AFX non mag chassis ($60), both Jag orders ($40, $120), 2 NIP AFX power packs ($76), 4 MEV mini's


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

CALL HIM... BEFORE BAD MOUTHING HIM.... I BOUGHT FROM HIM AND HAD NO PROBLEM.. JIM 'S AN UPSTANDING GUY... 

For order questions or general information:

Phone: 419-455-5624
9:00 am to 9:00 pm EST


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

swingerguy340 said:


> Well I'm not to happy - ALL my stuff but one package was scheduled to be here Wednesday- Friday NOPE not one package.. I hate this! Over $300 worth of stuff- 4 AFX non mag chassis ($60), both Jag orders ($40, $120), 2 NIP AFX power packs ($76), 4 MEV mini's


DUDE!! have U been watching the weather in His region????
I'm expecting a PKG. from PP, & it's slightly overdue because -of weather...
Jim Usually ships w/ tracking #...
get w/ him (providing he hasn't sent U the tracking #'s) 4 them....

Jim STARTED me w/ my; "Bubba's Slot Car Emporium"......
remember, he's "Human-2",.. & Opppss! happens...RARELY in Jim's case.....

Jim, if U read this... Just let US Know U R "OK"... bet it's just weather though :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:
we're just coming OUT of a 2-shot, w/ ICE/Snow... TN.'s been CLOSED past few days... :-O


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Not bad mouthing him.. he shipped the next day it's USPS.. one package is coming from Nevada priority 2 day.. it's been 4 days since it was scanned.. today make 6 days for a parcel that shouldn't take 4 

I'm just complaining cause I want to race them on the new to me Super International I scored off ebay that got here Thursday lol


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

swingerguy340 said:


> Not bad mouthing him.. he shipped the next day it's USPS.. one package is coming from Nevada priority 2 day.. it's been 4 days since it was scanned.. today make 6 days for a parcel that shouldn't take 4
> 
> I'm just complaining cause I want to race them on the new to me Super International I scored off ebay that got here Thursday lol


ROFLMBO!!!

"NOW",..."WE" Understand :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
AGREED!!! ( plus USPS, has a way of sending U'r stuff on "Extended" Holiday-tours of the US as well :thumbsup: )

have had my stuff vacationing in FL, & HA.....

no bad, no foul :thumbsup:
that's the trouble w/ these computer thingies (& word correct)..
2-EASY 2 read it NOT as it was intended.....

good thing is... USPS delivers on "Saturdays" 

BEST 2 U :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*When I order anything like this stuff,*

I get myself into the "It'll be here when it's here" zone.
It'll just drive you crazy, otherwise.
You like to keep an eye on it... maybe see if it's shipped, etc but "waiting for the brown (or white) truck" will drive you crazy.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ha I need to try that - this is the first time something has been sent to me priority 2 day and took 6 business days.. from the west no less..


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

swingerguy340 said:


> Ha I need to try that - this is the first time something has been sent to me priority 2 day and took 6 business days.. from the west no less..


did the pkgs make it in 2day??? 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> did the pkgs make it in 2day???
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


only one order showed up today - the first Jag hobbies order (4 Dash Cobra bodies, and 8 AFX gears) - the $120 Jag order, and the 4 AFX chassis will be here Monday (was scanned in Fargo today)

SO I'm painting the Cobra bodies and setting a "final" layout - Top Gear UK's test track.. need more track - I made a layout for testing out of what I have and I love it but with smoother radius turns could be more to scale.. 

I made the initial layouts with Ultimate Racer track editor.. and the final layout should just fit on a 4x8 sheet cut in half so I can store it indoors when not in use..

I made a thread over in the track building section for my progress..


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

swingerguy340 said:


> only one order showed up today - the first Jag hobbies order (4 Dash Cobra bodies, and 8 AFX gears) - the $120 Jag order, and the 4 AFX chassis will be here Monday (was scanned in Fargo today)
> 
> SO I'm painting the Cobra bodies and setting a "final" layout - Top Gear UK's test track.. need more track - I made a layout for testing out of what I have and I love it but with smoother radius turns could be more to scale..
> 
> ...


I have the 1/32 Scalextric "Top-Gear" track set... it's only a 2 laner, but U really only need 1 lane as per the show....

"FARGO" !!! OMG!!! welcome 2 the "Twilight-Zone" of USPS :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

I love Top GearUK it's hilarious! I need track to get going on it! 5 turns and 2 straights and it will look great - only difference is mine will have a bridge for the follow through.. the first corner and Chicago will go under it ^

Getting my Dash Cobra's done! Got one in clear, and 1 painted/ready to detail


----------

